

On Russian TV, Snowden asks Putin about Moscow surveillance - tokenadult
http://edition.cnn.com/2014/04/17/world/europe/russia-snowden-putin/

======
tokenadult
I have been waiting for Snowden to raise questions like this about Russian
surveillance in Russia. The reporting on this same incident by _The Guardian_
is interesting too.

[http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/apr/17/putin-edward-
sn...](http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/apr/17/putin-edward-snowden-
russia-mass-surveillance)

